# Tog Fishing on Morning Star - Monday 21 Nov



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Went out with Monty yesterday for an inshore tog trip. Light crowd with only 5 fares. Weather forecast was spot on with 3-4' seas with drizzle in the morning. Monty hit 4 spots with decent life on each spot. Average size was 3-4 pounds with a few running 6 - 8 pounds. It was a good steady bite throughout the day. It took the tog a few minutes to warm up at each spot and then the pace picked up. Everyone went home with their MD limit of 4. I pulled in about 10 keepers throughout the day. Very few shorts were caught. Green crabs worked great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

